# PFD?



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I always use a PFD at the dike or any unkown area but not in the surf because of the smooth sandy bottom. Anyone ever have any problem in surf?:question:


----------



## kaneman (Mar 7, 2007)

*Be smart and go with a buddy*

Hey, Private message me and we can discuss a trip together.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Almost everyone that has waded the surf for any length of time can relate a close call. It's continually changing. Couple years ago young girl drowned @ SS. I went within days after and was shocked to find deep hole in first gut close to jetty where she died. Started sliding off into a hole and scrambled back up beach. Returned to truck for PFD. Gotta Baja(like yakers) style this year and always wear it now at 58 years old even though in pretty good shape...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Depends on the Conditions...*

I always have a PFD in the truck when going to the surf. If it's rough and there's any rip, I'll put it on. Too many times, I've been tempted to head out one more bar and had a scare on tiptoes...


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

I would honestly say that if you are a good swimmer younger without any health problems you would be fine, BUT there are always the what if's such as cardiac arrest etc while your out there, so it's best to wear one regardless of age / swimming experience.


----------



## OneOverX (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm young, in great shape and I'm a strong swimmer. That said, there are very few places I would wade without a PFD. Bravado isn't a cause I'm prepared to die for.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Carried a PFD in truck for last decade or more. Almost always wore it at the Pass and if I tried to reach 3rd bar in summer when tides were low. Last three years, started wearing it 100% time. Back in 60's or early 70's, young man who swam for A&M(?) swim team and was one of best collegiate competitors drowned @ THE PASS. So, don't fool yourself. In right conditions things can go awry in a hurry. If memory serves, 30-40years or more ago 3-4 fishermen were swept away at San Luis Pass IN ONE DAY...


----------

